# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Headstock pictures

## Peakbagr

There are so many beautifully done headstocks. I was wondering if the folks could post closeup pictures.

What gave me the idea was the closeup picture of the Duff mandolin headstock. Just beautifully done.

----------


## danb

Steve Smith 10-string bouzouki

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## jessboo

head stocks

----------


## jessboo

my beater (breedlove)

----------


## G. Fisher

This is my Brentrup 23V.

----------


## G. Fisher

Here is my friend Chad's Gilchrist.

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Here's a little something different -- a century-old Martin Style 5.

----------

Mando-Mauler

----------


## Eugene

Rather pedestrian in comparison, but here's a ca. 170 year old Eulry:

----------


## Joe

My Alvarez A800 "Baroque"

----------


## G_Smolt

Coleson #16

----------


## AlanN

1998 Gilchrist 5

----------


## mandopete

Here's my fav from a Gibson F-4:

----------

Mando-Mauler, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Heres the peghead on #21.

----------


## Dan Cole

Ibanez 524, circa 1977

----------


## Eugene

1908 Martin "Unidentified special"

----------


## Eugene

Early 1900s John Brandt style 2

----------

jbaw, 

Paul Statman

----------


## JimW

Phoenix Deluxe #283

----------


## Dan Cole

Weber Big Sky - 2002

----------


## Mandomusic

Here is a '99 Gilchrist octave mandolin peghead modeled after a Loar mandocello peghead that Steve repaired.

----------


## Mandomusic

'89 Gilchrist mandola peghead that was pictured on the cover of Steve's first brochure.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Mandomusic

'97 F-5 black topped Gilchrist. One of the few (like Alan N's pictured above) that has "The Gilchrist" versus just "Gilchrist."

----------

Mando-Mauler, 

Paul Statman

----------


## AlanN

I love that Gilchrist 'cello-patterned headstock...reminds me, I need a haircut.

----------


## mandopete

Here's a question - When did the practice of adding the word "The" to name of manufacturer begin and why. I have a Flatiron F-5 which bears the name "The Flatiron" and have seen this on Gibsons and the Gilchrist's above.

----------


## Mandomusic

Hi Mandopete!

I am guessing that Gibson started this in the early part of the twentieth century. #The top of the line F and A models (F-4 and A-4 models, before the Loar F-5) had "The Gibson" designation in their headstocks. #I suspect that Flatiron carried this practice over for their best instruments but not sure. #Gilchrist only did this on 3 or 4 instruments, thus it is rare.

----------


## bootinz

A couple of Gibson's

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## bootinz

A Lyon & Healy mandocello.

----------


## evanreilly

Interesting tuner variety (Waverly???) on vintage F-4.

----------


## michaeln

This is from my Weber Bitterroot custom. I haven't seen others use this striped ebony, but I think it looks kind of neat, if non-traditional.

----------


## Jeff Hoelter

A few Nugget headstocks from http://www.greatdividemusic.com/

----------


## grant_eversoll

The word "THE" I have a 1896 "The Merril" this pre-dates "The Gibson" so I read somewhere on this site. I have always wondered why the word "The" was there

----------


## mandolooter

Weymann mandolute

----------


## MOP

> Here's an exotic one from a late 19th century Neapolitan mandolin in a collection in Milano...


ho la la!!!

----------


## G_Smolt

Wow. 

If I'm not mistaken, that Milanese mando has the entire headstock veneered in tortoiseshell...

Impressive.

----------


## Peakbagr

Keep those pictures coming. The one's so far are great !

Peakbagr

----------


## Bob DeVellis

This is a Trillium octave mandolin.

----------


## Peakbagr

Can we see the rest of the Trillium mandolin in the "regular" picture-post section. The top is gorgeous.

----------


## jnikora

Ok - here's a closeup of the Dude #21 Peghead.

Jim Nikora

----------


## G. Fisher

Here is my 1981 LaPlant.

----------


## G. Fisher

This is my 2002 LaPlant.

----------


## Michael Lewis

Style 18 headstock

----------


## resonant68

That's a very nice headstock Michael....Great work!

----------


## Eugene

The 19th c. Germanic/Austrian guitar heads were amongst my favorites to incorporate the flat-scroll-in-profile motif. Please don't lynch me, but to my eyes it is more elegant than the standard F-style head. I've also seen it applied to domra. I'd be keen to see some luthier apply the notion to mandolin.

----------


## mandodude

Here's my Sigma SM-6S (imported, set up & distributed by C.F. Martin). #Don't know how old it is - bought it used in '96. #Headstock says: "Sigma Mandolin, Est. 1970".

Mandodude

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

All are great, but the Neapolitan from Milano - WOW, WOW, WOW! Incredible!!!

I put it on my Desktop!

----------


## Mandomusic

Monteleone Grand Artist

----------


## susie-1

The "Old Man" and "The Lady"

----------


## RSW

Wow, how about the rest of the instrument(s).

----------


## mad dawg

This from a recent acquisition...

----------


## Crowder

Anxiously awaiting its arrival...

----------


## rohn

2002 Davy Stuart LT8 mandolin

----------


## oldwave maker

The yellow-meated melondolin "Sweet" and the aquamarine radio flyer ripoff "whoa!"

----------


## MOP

Mad dawg,
and the string?

----------


## Jim Hilburn

This is the peghead of my first mandolin made in '79. Straight Siminoff.I even called him to order the tuners at 7 AM Mountain time,thinking he lived on the east coast,but he had moved to California,so I got him out of bed at 6 AM to make the order.
 Nugget did the finish on it for $200.Those were the good ole days.

----------


## Arto

Herman, your mandolins look fantastic! Who made those?

greetings, Arto

----------


## Peakbagr

Hey guys, lets keep those headstock pictures coming.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

My personal favorite, for obvious reasons... :-)
Check out those ears on the neck. They're 3 pieces each, alternating maple & cocobolo, so you get that sweet stripe down the center, which is the inverse of the maple/cocobolo/maple center part of the neck. Sweet!

And the pretty lass, too... the reason she looks like she's got a great tan is because she's copper, in case you were wondering. :-) Goes great with the copper and ebony jazz-guitar-style trapeze tailpiece...

----------


## Eugene

A delicious, graceful Embergher provided by Alex elsewhere on the board:

----------


## Martin

Here's my Gibson F4

----------


## Flatpick

Simple....

----------


## mad dawg

> Mad dawg,
> and the string?


MPO - we prefer to use _cat_-gut.

----------


## Gavin Baird

Head Stock of Bill Thompson's F4

----------


## cyclome

The head and tuners on my Santos Beirao Lda., ca.?

----------


## John Hill

ArtDecoMandos,

How about some photos of the whole thing, looks like a beauty so far.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

ArtDeco,
I really like the coco ears.I got to hold a Loar this past weekend,and was struck by how they used the black veneer overlay on the back of the peghead to hide the fact there were seams as well as starting the scroll climb so you don't see the seams.You,on the other hand used the seams to get a nice,contrasting look.
 Watch out for that cocobolo.It can produce rashes if you let the dust get on you.

----------


## twombo

Here's a couple by Michael Lewis.

First, the D'Anjelico Mando

----------


## twombo

And the headstock on one of his Brazian rosewood F models

----------


## twombo

and a traditional F style headstock

(this one is mine!)

----------


## jeff_75

sam bush...

----------


## Flatpik

Mike's Pricetone #33

----------


## moxledb

Here's my D1M Dearstone headstock....

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Thanks for the kind words and caution. I actually had my first run-in with inhaled cocobolo dust turning bowls a while back. Something like an instant severe head cold... :-)
I use a dust mask now... at least, whenever my little brother's watching.

And I don't care what anyone says. Mr. Lewis is *the man*. Keep 'em coming!

----------


## dane

Hey ArtDeco -

I *love* those Michael Lewis headstocks and tailpieces. When are you going to post some pics of the mandos they're attached to?

----------


## f5joe

Dudenbostel #2:

----------


## Flatpick

89 Flatiron F-5 Custom....my new Baby....

----------


## Albert Whiting

my mando headstock

----------


## Charles Johnson

1993 Limited Edition #55 of 200 - from my personal collection.

----------


## Charles Johnson

1981 Grit Laskin 10 String Octave Mandolin from my personal collection.

----------


## Charles Johnson

1940 Gibson F4

----------


## dane

1998 Syrian oud:

----------


## dane

1913 F-4:

----------


## evanreilly

The headstock to my newest Phoenix mandolin, #301, from Rolfe Gerhardt.

----------


## Django Fret

My first time posting, so I hope this works.

----------


## Django Fret

And here is a picture of the back of the headstock...

----------


## JDARTGOD

Here's the headstock on my 1998 (Gibson) Flatiron "F-5 Special."

----------


## fmspinc

I finally couldn't resist anymore. Here is my Stinnet. Dated Dec. 2000.

----------


## Albert Whiting

here's my kick butt weber fern

----------


## JDARTGOD

I've seen this Weber before, about 12 posts ago. It is beautiful; do you have two?

----------


## sgrexa

2002 Peter Coombe A-5 w/ Nugget / haircut headstock...love it!

----------


## Matt Livingston

Here's the headstock to the mandolin I made at the 4-H Workshop led by Don Kawalek. #I did the inlay at home. #Its based on a necklace bought at the gift shop at Bryce Canyon National Park.

----------


## ellisppi

#69

----------


## Peakbagr

Hey folks, with all the beautiful mandos people are talking about, how 'bout putting up some nice closeups of the headstocks?
Thanks

----------


## Eugene

C'mon, Peakbagr, give us a headstock of yours!

----------


## Peakbagr

Eugene,

Guilty !!!!

I have a digital camera provided by my employer and pictures of my Rigel. I'm having problems trying to scale the pictures down to a size the Board accepts.
Hope to have this figured-out by the time Hans Brentrup gets to building my mandolin next year.

PB

----------


## cerfolio

My Collings F....sweet instrument....

----------


## Brier

My first try.
Peter.

----------


## Crowder

Collings MT2R

----------


## Django Fret

Hodson Djangolin over 78 RPM cover

----------


## revray01

F-4 by Mark Bluett

----------


## RI Jim

I found this picture while cleaining out the shoebox !! A couple of years old, but still a pretty nice looking picture..
It took roughly 8 hours to do and i LOVED every minute of it ! Why would anybody pay money to see a shrink when they can do pearl inlay work ! It'll cure whatever ailments you have ! Life is Good .

Jim )

----------


## csar508

Troiano #6

----------


## Joe F

The headstock on my Freshwater FF-101 deep-box mandolin. #My instrument was the first one he shipped with the new headstock design, featuring pewter inlays for the "Freshwater" name and thistle design.

----------


## mandopete

Collings MF-5R

----------


## mandolooter

My Givens...

----------


## J. Wiens

Here's one of mine.....

----------


## G. Fisher

Let's try this again.

----------

Greg....were you by chance over to Hans' place today mando tasting?

----------


## resonant68

THE DAVID F5
With deer antler inlay I designed.

----------


## mandoluthier1

Here are a couple of pegheads that I recently got back from my inlay guy, Paul Bordeaux. I'll let his work do all of the talking.

----------


## mandoluthier1

And one more from Paul...

----------


## Eugene

These are lush, John! The latter reminds me of a notion I had for a 000 guitar with wetland-/fish-themed inlays. One day...

----------


## mandoluthier1

Eugene, 
When that "one day" comes, I would highly recommend that you talk with Paul. He can design a scene from scratch, or you can provide him with a line drawing of your own. Either way, he is a joy to work with.
John

----------


## mandorado

Here's a shot of "Blackjack", Pomeroy #21, built by Don Paine. Fore more pictures, http://mandolincafe.net/cgi-bin....;t=5599
Pomeroy website:
http://www.pomeroyinstruments.com

----------


## mandorado



----------


## AlanN

Nice work from Mr. Bordeaux. The first has a definite M.C. Escher spin on it.

----------


## goldtopper

Here's an upclose of the detail of my King Brown Oval Holed F5. Hope you all aren't too sick of these posts! I think I must of done this to all of our friends when we had kids too. I never realized it without a documented forum such as this. 
Please enjoy!

----------


## alanstewartra

This is Fisch number twelve from Czech luithier Fischmeister Karel.Yes,I've already been warned about getting poked with those string ends.

----------


## mandomick

Here's one from a Bluett F5 Signature

----------


## DorothyD

Gibson Master Model "Flag"

----------


## EdB

Here's my Randy Wood F5 Supreme

----------


## Dan Adams

Another Fisch, #14. Karel's own design, and the handmade, carved truss rod cover. Gold hardware...

----------


## djeffcoat

2000 Woodley F5 lefthanded

----------


## WJF

First time trying to post a picture here so I hope it works!

This is the headstock belonging to the love of my life ... My new (well still kinda new at 5 months old) A. Lawrence Smart "F" #146.

I had wanted to post pictures of this beauty since the first day I held it in my arms but found it impossible to put down long enough to take some photos!!! :-)

This is my second Smart mandolin; I have one of his "A" models as well. To say that I am a *huge* fan of his and consider him to be almost God-like in the way that he crafts these instruments would be a vast understatement!

I used to own a Monteleone Grand Artist but life circumstances forced me to sell it some time ago. I never thought I'd find anything comparable to that instrument but I have to say that these two Smarts are just so damn nice that I really no longer have that ache in my soul over the Monteleone anymore ... They (The Smarts) are that good!! OK ... Enough raving. Thank you for indulging me! Here's the headstock. 

I'll try to post some shots of the rest of this killer sometime next week ...

Wayne



Edit #1 Well ... That didn't work. I guess it's time to look around for hints on how to correctly upload a picture.

Edit #2 OK ... I've searched around and haven't found any clues as to the proper way to post a picture soooo ... Anyone care to offer the clueless a helping hand? Thanks!

----------


## mandolooter

Weymann headstock from early 1900's

----------


## mandolooter

Wayne, down towards the bottom of the page under File attachments, their is a rectangular box with "browse" Click on it and then find the pic on your computer and then open it and Add reply. #I think the size limit is 56k but thats a guess. Hope this helps.

----------


## Martin Jonas

Here's the headstock on my Majestic (more photos of the entire instrument posted separately).

Not much like any of the others posted here -- note the zeroth fret and real bone nut. Tuning pegs are bakelite, frets brass. The wood looks like beech to me, but I'm not too sure.

Martin

----------


## Thomas

1996 Flatrion Performer

----------


## WJF

> Wayne, down towards the bottom of the page under File attachments, their is a rectangular box with "browse" Click on it and then find the pic on your computer and then open it and Add reply. I think the size limit is 56k but thats a guess. Hope this helps.



Thanks!! I thought I had tried that last night but it was late so I might have messed up. OK ... here we go again ... jpg file attached, 27kb in size ...

A. Lawrence Smart #146

----------


## WJF

It's a thing of beauty isn't it???!!!

Wayne

----------


## mandolooter

yes it's a sweetie for sure...Mr. Smart just lives about 2 hours up the road, but I can't afford his work yet. The ones I've heard were killer fo'sho!

----------


## WJF

He's about 3/4 of the way across the country from me so I've never met him face to face but in dealing with him on my two mandolins I feel like he's one of my best friends! What an incredibly wonderful guy to work with!!

I'm sure if you're ever in his neighborhood he'd welcome a visit ... Just prepare to be seduced by his instruments. They are truly special!

Wayne

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Here is my favorite headstock picture of my 1936 Triolian Mando

The skull is the mandocrucian "trademark" . He made it for me when I was at his Blues Mando Bootcamp in 2001 .
The only thing I don´t like about it is , that on a local Blues Jam it attracts more attention than my palying ;-)

Cheers

----------


## Kent Barnes

My first: #Harlan #1.

----------


## mandolooter

bluesmandolinman...sweet! My nickname, well one of them is Skull. A reference to my primitive man shaped head. Im a proud member of the evolutionary process...

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Thanks mandolooter

After I placed the photo there was no response for some weeks and I was afraid to have killed this nice topic because obviously everybody was shocked .

Well at least 1 person likes it.

I never was Mainstream in any way......

René

----------


## jasona

John, let me say, somewhat belatedly, that the lizard inlay is just amazing. THAT is over-the-top inlay I could live with!

----------


## Mando Medic

Here is my Master Model #3 Prototype with a new neck and headstock. What a treat it is to have it back from Gibson. They sure did a great job at replacing the neck and blending the finish. Charlie and Danny, you're the best.

----------


## rnjl

96 Montana-made Flatiron F . . . . . .

----------


## scott carey

Scott Carey #2

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Here's the latest addition to the herd, a Howe-Orme Style 5.

----------


## SlowHands

Mr. Carey-

Would you be so kind as to post photos of the rest of your instrument. If the headstock is any indication, the rest of the mandolin must be one fine looking beast. So, how about it?!

----------


## scott carey

Hey Slowhands, thanks for the compliments. I am just learning the ropes for posting pictures, so i will post the others on the show us your mando thread. Incidentally the truss rod cover and the lightning bolt are real tortoise laminated over MOP, thanks again.

----------


## Flatpick

92 Gibson F5L.....

----------


## Scot Thayer

Here's the headstock of my new Sawchyn S-5.

----------


## Yonkle

I thought my headstock looked good until I saw the rest of these, good work fellas! (JD)

----------


## FrankenMouse

My spartan Martin. They don't get much plainer than this.

----------


## jessboo

Evergreen # 29

----------


## Jonathan James

Pomeroy A-5 #26...

----------


## f5joe

My new Duff and my Dude #2:

----------


## resonant68

This is one I'm working on now.For the fisherman in us all.

----------


## Bob Kellett

I just have to show off my Brentrup 23V headstock!

----------


## ira

nothing so ornate as those pictured above, but the sun is real ivory (from recycled piano keys)- the truss rod cover will be rosewood. simple yet beautiful imho

----------


## Brian Ray

Rose #10...

----------


## ira

can't seem to get it to work- headstock at the following site-
http://www.kennaquhair.com/sn174/sn174_page3.htm

----------


## GVD

My brand spanking new Kneeland.

----------


## Mikey2

Where is the rest of this beauty?

----------


## GVD

Funny you should ask Mikey. It's actually back at Brians right now getting the final french polishing done. I get it back Thursday and am already going through withdrawal symptons after playing it all day Sat. and Sun.

I took a few quick pics but keep in mind that the finish wasn't done and I'm not exactly Ansel Adams with this new fangled digital camera. Heres one of the back of the peghead.

----------


## GVD

Here's a front side pic.

----------


## Mikey2

Love those Allen monteleone style tail pieces! Nice neck wood. It is great to see these mandos w/o the sunburst coverup.

----------

CJFizzix

----------


## GVD

And here's one of the back. I'll take some better picks next week. You would not believe how good the tortoise shell binding looks with this color scheme.

----------


## mandomood

BRW #28

----------


## Mikey2

Somebody emailed me and said my post in another category should go here so here it is: Driftwood #2

----------


## Mikey2

another

----------


## doublestop

Here's the headstock of my Custom Yellowstone. It is sporting the soon to be extincted Flower Pot.

----------


## MTaylor

Here is a pic of the "Prodigal 5" peghead

----------


## MTaylor

Here is a pic of the "Tennessee 5" peghead by Mark Taylor

----------


## Mikey2

Mark

Great stuff! Prodigal 5 couldn't be more custom. Very original and gorgeous.

----------


## jasona

Hey Jessbo did you buy that Evergreen? I'll admit, I was tempted, and had Charles play it for me over the phone. (I wound up getting a different one he had in stock however.)

----------


## Lee

Kentucky KM400E 4-string electric. Only one I've ever seen.

(Ugh, this is my first attempt at Photo Editing. I need some pointers. The original is sharp and clean, but a zillion bytes. I switched to 8-bit color then used resize to reduce the bytes.)

----------


## Alekos

Lee, your technique is OK, but you need to filter your image, before you switch to 8bit mod - for example: when you work in Adobe Photoshop(In the RGB mode), you lower the resolution first(by using either bilinear or bicubic graphic filtration)and then change output format. Most desirable is JPEG format, when you can alternatively setup the ratio and type of compresion - these parametres have the major influenceon the final picture.. the additional advantage of this graphic type is, that JPEG automaticaly reduces the number of non-recognizable(for human eye) color tints in the photo.

There's picture of my sakis bouzouki:
(billinear filtering, optimilized JPEG - middle quality)

----------


## Lee

Bucubic Graphic Filtration. Microsoft Photo Editor won't do it?
Nice Sakis headstock!

----------


## Lee

This began at 232 KB. Maybe the camera should be set differently?

----------


## Mikey2

You need at least 400 X 500 or there abouts for a good pic (resolution) Yours is 210 X 368   Rt click on photo and then click "properties" to get resolution

----------


## BobLeeSwagger

> Here is a pic of the "Tennessee 5" peghead by Mark Taylor


Hey Mark,

This is what I'm talking about in regards to another post on Gibson's copywriting their logos. Your logo is beautiful! A graceful work of art. Great job!

----------


## oldwave maker

Ray's peghead in the white, mesquite burl/crotch veneer.
BTW, inheriting one of Mark Taylors a models from the mid 70's is what inspired me to get into building, still use that aesthetic body shape for my A's. Thanks Mark!

----------


## Eugene

I like that. It's reminiscent of the scrolled holes in old bowlbacks, the best examples of which in turn recall a pair of violin scrolls facing each other in profile. I also like the pseudo-snakehead configuration of the tuning posts for a straight string passage over nut.

----------


## Keith Newell

The latest on my A style. Black Mother of Pearl with White Pearl "N".
 Keith

----------


## Lee

A-style Kentucky KM-1500 "Dawg" Mandola.
This could be my first succesfull photo post.

----------


## Lee

Whoa, kinda large, sorry.

----------


## fretted1

just arrived: Scot # 6 by Keith Murchison

----------


## sunburst

Thought I might as well ad one.

----------


## PhilGE

Here's my Jack Spira Mandola headstock. The Veneer is Ringed Gidgee. MOP and Abalone inlay.

----------


## PhilGE

And here's a sideview of the same:

----------


## Scotti Adams

John..I like your work..I hope I get a chance to play one of your mandos someday

----------


## bud

Fraley F5 1997
Recent ebay purchase. #Also have one on order from him. #Love it!!

Bud

----------


## bud

While I'm doing this, I'll add this, my new Cittern made by Gray Burchette, Elkin, NC

Gray's webpage

----------


## Scotti Adams

..here is #6 with the ebony buttons and abalone trussrod cover installed...

----------


## Scotti Adams

oops..wrong pic...

----------


## Scotti Adams

..here..I know..I know..the pic sucks..the camera sucks....maybe with my tax refund I can get a new one...ya think?

----------


## dj9124

Looks real nice Scotti, I have to get new glasses though, mine are getting kind of blurry!
Dave

----------


## PickinFool

Scotti,
Where did you get the ebony tuner buttons?

----------


## Scotti Adams

MandoMedic...aka Ken Cartwright...a real class act...I should add that my tuners are Grovers and the buttons are for Waverlys..I had to do a little dremel work to get them to adapt..and I ruined a couple along the way....Ive heard of some guys actually grinding the tuner shaft to make them fit. I didnt want to go that extreme....they are really snug...if one should start to slip in the future I do have extras I can refit.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

One of my all time favorites..1905 A3..photo by Frank Ford

----------


## ethanopia

Daryl was that one actually built by Orville?

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Someone over on Comando was asking about what tools they may have been using in those days, wondering how they did inlay before dremels. I see a couple of splits in the veneer on the '03, and guessed it might have been from hand cutting, but "The Gibson "would be a tricky one to do by hand. But, if you didn't have another way ,you would just do it ,wouldn't you.
 They may have had something like a Fordham by the Loar day's, or an early dental tool, but I doubt it in'03. I did a Google search of antique power tools, and I didn't come up with anything before the early '50s.

----------

hank

----------


## oldwave maker

Bout-to-get-strung-up #329 with the new design flowerpot (no offense intended toward any luthier or craftsman, living or dead, real or imaginary), arizona ironwood burl peghead veneer, pipestone (catlinite) pot, tru-oil finish, alongside my homade real horny fiddle scroll finished with a fulton-style varnish cooked up from pinyon pine sap, linseed oil, and hematite from a prehistoric shawnee warpaint mine in the eastern ozarks.

----------

hank

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

...1905 A3 peghead..I noticed those little splits too. #I think it's peculiar how the script is actually heavier than "normal", but yet so symmetric and flowing. #I suspect that they sawed the overlay out with a jewelers saw just like the pearl work.
More pics are at: #
frets.com link

----------


## Don Grieser

Bill, love the new flowerpot. Can you tell us the significance of those initials, or is it top secret? Will you have any bolos for sale at the Durango Meltdown?

Don

----------


## 76547

I have got to add mine.

----------


## Luthier Vandross

I have alot of favorites, but this one I'll always love.


M

----------


## Flowerpot

Here's my peghead for mando #1 I'm building.

Now if I could just find where I left my Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator, I could finish the thing...

----------

hank

----------


## WireBoy

Marvin the Martian--- that's brilliant !!! #make sure you keep use posted on this !

----------


## FolkMusician

Best. Mandolin. Ever.

----------


## NickelCreeker

Holy Dang!!! These are awsome!

 :Speaking of a Dudenbostel headstock I seen earlier:
I noticed a few times when seeing Random pictures (and Videos) Of Nickel Creeks, It looks like one of the Mandolins Chris Thile plays, well, It looks like the headstock is Broken or something? What the heck is it?!

----------


## Lefty&French

Yes, it's broken. Once upon a time, it was broken too...

----------


## NickelCreeker

Ah ha!! Thank you, Now I can actually show my sister I was right, It IS broken. Thank you, thats very interesting!!

----------


## pathfinder

OK, back to the original photo. #If that's the little outer space guy from the old 'Bugs Bunny Cartoons' -- well hell, that's brilliant. #I'm impressed.

No, no I'm not! #It makes me "very very angry!" # 

Excellent job! #One of a kind.

----------


## Flowerpot

Glad you like him! Marvin the Martian is one of my all-time favorites. They had just re-run all the Bugs bunny cartoons with Marvin on some cartoon channel recently, and I watched them all -- just hilarious stuff ("I'm going to destroy the Earth... it blocks my view of Venus" "Where's the ka-boom? There should have been an Earth-shattering ka-boom!"). I already have shirts, coffe mugs, folders, bumper stickers, etc. with Marvin on them, so I thought he would make a wonderful mascot. I thought about a little flying saucer for the 12th fret and stars and planets scattered down the fingerboard, but I don't have nearly that much time to cut pearl.

----------


## sunburst

Did you check that flowerpot out with WB?

----------


## Eugene

That fine ram-head violin on the last page got me stewing on some renaissance cittern heads. Check out some of the fine work by the UK's Barber and Harris, like these unicorns:

...and gilded-horn rams:

----------


## Flowerpot

"Did you check that flowerpot out with WB?"

Hey, from 20 ft away, it looks like a Roman soldier.

----------


## oldwave maker

Flowerpot- magnificent marvin! wish'd Ida thoughta that!
heres #331- mesquite burl peghead veneer, bison femur nut, along with the worst sounding fiddle I ever made. It sounded so bad even after regraduating top and back and making a few bassbars, I sawed off the bighorn sheep scroll to make a bolo tie, grafted on a block of maple, and carved a monkey with the hands over the ears.......

----------


## ethanopia

bill that Monkey is the funniest headstock I have ever seen! It cracks me up...I think that would fit my style of fiddle playing just fine casue that is is the general reactionI I get from anyone that heres me play fiddle.

Cover your ears, Run for Your Lives!!!!

----------


## uncle ken

My 1930s A-50, the tuning keys are starting to show some wear.

----------


## BBarton

Randy Wood 2-pt A5 "fern" -- he tried this inlay for the fisrt time with this A -- turned out rather well I think (but I'm still trying to figure out this picture uploading thing, so may not come out too well).

----------


## FolkMusician

Quick quesiton on the Marvin the Martian mandolin (well there's some alliteration for ya)...are you making a standard f-style body, or perhaps go for something a bit different, like maybe a rocket ship? Personally, I think that would be one of the ebst mandolin's on the forum, but that just may be me.

----------


## Lee

This headstock is a 2-pt oval hole built by Pavel Sucek.

----------


## Lee

and a rear shot of the same

----------


## ejkauf99

Here's one of my vintage Favilla before restoration
Jeff

----------


## ejkauf99

Here's another of the same headstock after a time intensive restoration. It took about ten minutes!

----------

Lee...have you posted a complete shot of the back of the oval hole on the cafe yet? Love the way that mando looks.

----------


## Lee

Hey Spare Change, not yet. I'll post it in the work-in-progress forum. The front shot's a little blurry.

----------


## Billy Mack

Ok, need one of these in here...

----------


## mandolooter

Billy, I've always thought that was one of the coolest around. Pure understated elegance!!

----------


## Brain

I followed the link from the cafe front page
to the updated Collings website and noticed 
that the MT2 shows a different headstock inlay 
than the one on my #115. I wonder when they 
changed the inlay design.

Here's a close up of mine ...

----------


## Brain

And the MT2 from Collings' website ...

----------


## danb

flowerpot, I love it.

Delays, delays, delays!

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

1984 Kentucy Dawg

----------


## danman

1983 Hutto Master Model (Left Handed)..the first mando that John put 'The Hutto' in the peghead.

----------


## Ken Berner

Please pardon the poor quality of this photo. L to R is a '93 Flatiron A5 Artist, '92 Flatiron F5 Artist and '99 Weber Beartooth.

----------


## ejkauf99

Here's the headstock of the second mandolin built by Christian Mirabella. He is a devotee of the late great John D' Angelico
whose influence is clearly shown. I hope you like his work.
Jeff

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I'm going to cheat and post some non mando nonsense.
 This is a series of animal pegheads I've done over the years. (Back when I could build whatever I felt like, as long as I went to my day job first.)
 They range from 1982 till 1998. There's my first solidbody electric, which now has bass strings and no pickups, an electric 12 string which can still be played, my wife's acoustic bass, and my dreadnaught.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Let me show you the dreadnaught that's attached to the tiger headstock.

----------


## Yonkle

JD #3 Done March 21st 04

----------


## wolfsong

Heres the headstock for my new Muth!

----------


## garyblanchard

My new Johnson #

----------


## Km1000seth

Thats a real nice floor under that dreadnaught Jim

----------


## Eric Foulke

No flowerpot, no logo....no room! Just wood and steel.

----------


## Michael Lewis

Very pretty Erik.

----------


## jeffshuniak

here's mine.

----------


## mandolooter

Thats nice looking! I love the look of the slotted headstocks. Just how hard are they to restring anyways?

----------


## jeffshuniak

just like anything else. you get used to it.. now its easier.....

----------


## JimRichter

Here's mine. Duff #0063 (december 2000)

Jim

----------


## zeke

OK, let's hope this works (thanks to Michael Lewis for showing me the sizing tricks!). This is the latest idea for headstocks for me (prolly should have posted it in "under construction", but I was here anyway).

----------


## zeke

Oops, trying again.....

----------


## Flowerpot

Looks very nice! Classy looking. But why not "The Zeke"? I'd buy it for my 22-month old son named Zeke! Actually, you are one of the few Zeke's I've ever run across. (We chose a non-common first name, Ezekiel, to counter my too-common last name).

----------


## mandopete

..........but don't the New Orleans Saints have a copyright on the logo ?

----------


## mandolooter

Very nice Zekeman! Did you hand cut that name, it looks like a ton of work.

----------


## Keith Newell

Nice script Zeke. Will look great with some finish on it.
 Keith Newell

http://newellmandolins.com

----------


## zeke

Thanks for the nice comments, guys, I really appreciate it. Since we're on the subject (and also to practice this re-sizing technique) I'll add a pick I took a few days ago of my new "A" style peghead as well (surrounded by her Z-5 sisters). Just finished binding it but haven't inlayed anything other than my name.

----------


## Km1000seth

thats some real nice headstocks

----------


## Chris Cantergiani

Zeke, those are TOTALLY cool headstocks!
Way to go, dude!

Chris

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Lewis

----------


## zeke

Yup, Michael is the King of clean, ain't he?

----------


## Michael Lewis

New one ready to go

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Dang!!!
_I think I just wet myself..._

----------


## dj9124

I think there should be a warning that says you might want to wear a pair of Depends before looking at these pictures!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Keep them comin',Michael. Your an inspiration.
 Have to go change my pants now.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Michael,

 Are you sure you last name isn't "Angelo"

----------


## samuel

INFREAKINCREDIBLE!

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Plain, simple, unadorned, but says something.

----------


## jalimando

These are my two absolutely favorite headstocks. 
1. My new Driftwood #5
2. My new daughter (Born this past Wednesday 04/14/04) Kenzington #1

----------


## dj9124

She's a real sweetheart, congratulations!
Dave

----------


## ira

both are spectacular( but especially that sleeping angel)- congrats!

----------


## jalimando

> both are spectacular( but especially that sleeping angel)- congrats!


Thanks Dave & Ira,

Both have great tone. The highs on Kenzingtion are bit piercing but I'm sure she will open up in a few years!

----------


## Km1000seth

Thats one beautiful baby, i have to say. that driftwood is nice too

----------


## Paul Statman

arrived yesterday, signed April 27th. 2004..

----------


## Km1000seth

MAN!, that Lewis makes me wanna cry every time is see it

    " It's GORGEOUS!"

----------


## Rich Michaud

Here's my Nugget #237 headstock

----------


## Keith Newell

My A style standard.
 Keith Newell
http://www.newellmandolins.com

----------


## WireBoy

Hey Flowerpot !
 #Whatever happened to your # 1 with Marvin the Martian on the headstock that you posted back in February? #I want to see how it all turned out.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Well, here's a pic of my Capek Old Era. Pays homage to the Gibson double flowerpot. #

Daniel

----------


## Django Fret

Not pretty, but still pretty neat, nonetheless...

----------


## Jim Garber

All right... something else a little different, my 2003 bowlback by Gabriele Pandini of Ferrara, Italy.

----------


## Keith Newell

The pic doesn't do it justice but the Dragon head is black Mother of Pearl, the flame/breath is Gold Mother of pearl and the wing veins are crushed garnet. All this is on ebony and coated with varnish. The eyes glow red and are a secret hehe, they sometimes glow out at you and you cant see the head or much of the flame.
 Keith Newell
http://www.newellmandolins.com

----------


## Keith Newell

Like this

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

Probably been done, but what the hey . . .2003 varnished Fern

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

In going back over this thread, I found a few Ferns, and I thought it was interesting how much the script on "The Gibson" varies. From fat and klunky looking to smooth and graceful. I guess that's what makes it so hard to tell a copy from the real thing at a glance.

----------


## mandomaniac

Figured I'd throw this in...seeing as how I'm partial to it! ....Tom

----------


## Albert Whiting

here's my premium plus

----------


## sam b

Here's my Ward Elliott. I like how the E looks like an F style mando. I also appreicate the simplicity of the flower. Not too fussy.

----------


## ira

sunshine daydream- real ivory (from recycled piano keys) over ebony with a rosewood truss rod.

----------


## b.pat

This is really more of an expierment in posting, but here is the latest Driftwood.

----------


## Mike Crocker

I like how the shape of the Driftwood headstock mimics the back and heel cap of many Fs. Very classy.

Peace, Mooh.

----------


## Mando Dan

Moon Beam Prototype

----------


## Jim Hilburn

My next customer wants the neck like his Collings, so I borrowed my friend, Drew's to get the dimensions. Drew won Winfield in 2001, and this is the Collings he won. They did a special one-of-a-kind wheatstalk inlay for the festival,but I don't think it's ever been seen on here.
 This may have been done by Tom Ellis, but I don't know that for sure.

----------


## Kent Barnes

I found this one on Ebay.
Interesting!

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

heres my fender fm62se's head.. a bit like the driftwood

----------


## Michael Lewis

#168

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Here's my Goldtone GM-70. Mfg. date October 2002. Abalone inlays, all. Scott, do I get any special recognition for the background purchase?

----------


## mandolooter

It's the same ole 79 Givens headstock...but a new picture with the new Schaller tuners I just put on it!

----------


## Mike Blohm

My #10

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Very Nice Mike! You might as well have your own name on the headstock. The Laurel was nice but this is even better. Keep up the great work.

----------


## Mike Blohm

I really liked the name Laurel but it was trademarked by another outfit. I figured it was better to change it now that later.

----------


## amowry

Looks great Mike, I'd love to meet you sometime. I've been in Missoula for about a year now. I see that you have a mando at Greg Boyd's right now-- I'll have to swing by and check it out!

----------


## Philip Halcomb

Here's a pic of the headstock on my lil' ol F9...

----------


## Joe F

My early-1980s Japanese-built KM-200S

----------


## jessboo

one of Barry's finest

----------


## zeke

Guess I should put these in here as well. Didn't realise how dusty they were untill I saw them posted though.

----------


## zeke

Tried to put two into one but that didn't work, so.....

----------


## JimRichter

Figured I ought to put my "new" mandolin in, since I no longer have my Duff (see several postings back).

1980 Wayne Henderson

Jim

----------


## Keith Newell

Heres my latest.
 Keith Newell

----------


## Keith Newell

One more.
You can see the rest of the pics in this thread http://www.mandolincafe.net/cgi-bin....t=18422

Keith

----------


## jasona

Now in focus...Laura Ratcliff #6 (previous version deleted)

----------


## Hans

Here's something I've been working on in my "spare time".

----------


## jessboo

Hans, That leaved me speechless!

Dale

----------


## Chris Baird

Hans, That is an amazing inlay. It has a very powerful almost Gothic-like appeal. I think I've seen an old 3 point F4 with an inlay like that somewhere on the web.

----------


## zeke

And I think some of the early Nuggets had something quite similar. Very nicely done!

----------


## Flowerpot

Holy cats, Hans, you outdid yourself there. That's incredibly nice. Can you stick that headstock on mine while you're at it? Wait, you already have my headstock done... rats. What's the rest of the mando look like -- and just when did I give you permission to have spare time? Back to work on my Maestro model -- into your cage -- bad luthier!

----------


## mandoryan

Incredible!!!!

----------


## Lee

My new baby. Second hand actually. Pomeroy #26 from early 2003. #Don kept this one as his own personal for a while. The original first owner had to do some arm-twisting to convince him to sell it. #An interesting headstock shape with a more minimalist inlay than Han's mesmerizing creation.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Hans, that has got to be one of the most beautiful headstocks ever! #I am quite thoroughly impressed and blown away! Are those original Handel tuners or did you manage to make a repro because the do look pretty shiny?

----------


## Scotti Adams

Very nice Hans...but tell me why the nut looks so big and wide...or is it just an optical collision Im seeing?

----------


## Hans

Hi folks, thanks for all the nice comments. It is a modification of the old torch and wire 3 pointer headstocks, and in fact it is a 3 pointer. I'll post a couple of pix. 
Jeremy, those are "salvaged" buttons installed on a set of nickel Schallers. Scotti, that's an optical illusion, although the nut is a bit wider than most. Mark, my wife says I can have spare time, so there! # 

Most of it goes to her. # #

----------


## Flowerpot

I just saw the rest of Hans' mandolin on the other thread... equally gorgeous as the headstock. Love the red hue and the classic lines. OK, I'll admit, that project is worth some spare time, so I'll let you off the hook this time...

----------


## mandolooter

Hans, thats one of the best I've ever seen on any mandolin, I love it!

----------


## grandmainger

Not a mandolin, but a stunning antique instrument from the V&A museum in London...
Solid ivory headstock, all carved.

----------


## Scotti Adams

#40...simplicity is the rule with me

----------


## jasona

Careful Scotti, I think the Boy Scouts or Quebec might have the trademark on that fleur-de-lis

----------


## danb

Here's an original Gibson Torch & Wire inlay


and another..

----------


## AlanN

That image before the last one looks like it came from the Pickin' poster.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Careful Scotti, I think the Boy Scouts or Quebec might have the trademark on that fleur-de-lis


...I will be sure to take #6 with me if I ever travel to Canada to play  I dont think that its a direct copy tho...I beleive its a little different..

----------


## grandmainger

Funky F4 with Bison headstock from this ebay auction.

----------


## Phil Jolly

Thought this needed to bring this thread back up for a moment at least... looks like its been a while since anyone posted on this one

----------


## Bob Kellett

striped ebony on my Ratcliff A model....

----------


## Gavin Baird

M40/F4

----------


## phynie

holy moly!!!!

----------


## futrconslr

My Rat in B/w....need to retake as the logo is blurry

----------


## Jim M.

Newson F-5:

----------


## Jonathan James

Jim,

that Newson is gorgeous in its simplicity!

----------


## Gail Hester

Here's my favorite.

----------


## Gibsonman

I never heard of a Newson, but that headstock IS Gorgeous.

----------


## Keith Miller

I agree, that Newson has CLASS !

----------


## Jonathan James

here is my 2002 Newson

----------


## Jonathan James

And a 2004 Pomeroy headstock

----------


## djweiss

Without turning this into a Newson thread, here's my A5:

----------


## mandolooter

I'll tell ya what, those Newsons are nice sounding too! I have him on my radar as one of my future mando builders.

----------


## sunburst

This is just a snap shot, not very good. I'm trying to get ready to shoot some better pics of this instrument. Just thought I'd post this headstock even though it is a "you know what".

----------


## Doug Edwards

Now that's some nice inlay work....yours? Of course they're all GREAT!

How'd you do the clouds over the moon???

----------


## sunburst

Peghead shape and inlay pattern suggested by customer and designed and inlaid by me.
The cloud-over-the-moon inlay is 5 separate pieces of pearl in different colors.

----------


## Gail Hester

Very cool John.

----------


## jim simpson

I think this is from a Ron Oates that Charles Johnson was selling (or sold). I believe I got this photo from the cover of a luthier publication. I think this headstock and fingerboard inlay would look good on a black top or all black mando.

----------


## George R. Lane

From my custom Gallatin.

----------


## testore

If Gail can so can I.:D

----------


## Gail Hester

Mandola.

----------


## Antlurz

Really neat change of pace,Gail!

Ron

----------


## Jshankle

...Daley #30......

----------


## George R. Lane

A simple but elegant inlay (I think), fom the good folks at Sound to Earth, on my custom Gallatin

----------


## Philip Halcomb

> I think this is from a Ron Oates that Charles Johnson was selling (or sold). I believe I got this photo from the cover of a luthier publication. I think this headstock and fingerboard inlay would look good on a black top or all black mando.


That's actually a Dave Nichols mandolin, I've probably played that one personally. He builds himself a new one every year and at the end of the festival season sells it and starts work on another.

----------


## mandolooter

Inspired by The Doors song "Peace Frog" this awesome inlay (uuuh sticker-lay) cost 99 cents, the results, priceless! My book "How to Dress your Mandolin for Suck-cess" will be in bookstores soon!

----------


## jim simpson

That's actually a Dave Nichols mandolin, I've probably played that one personally. He builds himself a new one every year and at the end of the festival season sells it and starts work on another. 

--------------
Philip Halcomb 

Thanks Philip for setting the record straight. I love the look!

Jim

----------


## budtrain45

Buddy Davis # 59

----------


## string_8

Red Diamond #173 just arrived yesterday. I'm tempted to swap out the buttons for pearl.

----------


## Jerry Byers

Was ivoriod used for the binding? I personally prefer the MOP buttons. The gold and pearls are a good combination.

----------


## string_8

The binding on the blonde body is blk/wht/tort/wht/blk. On the fretboard it's wht/tort/wht/blk. On the headstock it's wht/tort.

----------


## Jerry Byers

The ivoriod probably works with that binding. I'm a MOP type of guy - it matches the MOP in the inlay.

----------


## LeonEvans

My Host C-5 in ebony and koa.

Leon

----------


## DSDarr

Here's is the headstock of my new Fletcher Brock mandolin. Not a great shot -- I am still trying to figure out how to best photograph mandolins.

David

p.s. my first attempt a posting an image. Let's see if this works...

----------


## DSDarr

Since that worked apparently, here is the mandolin itself.

David

----------


## Antlurz

That has got to be the most well done sunburst I can ever recall seeing.

Ron

----------


## kyblue

Fletch does some amazing work.

Paula

----------

> I think this is from a Ron Oates that Charles Johnson was selling (or sold). I believe I got this photo from the cover of a luthier publication. I think this headstock and fingerboard inlay would look good on a black top or all black mando.


I think that might be this mandolin:



If it is it was built by Dave Nicholds at Custom Pearl Inlay.

----------


## otterly2k

Here's the headstock on my OM by Brian Dean... he is doing some really cool stuff with carving...

----------


## AW Meyer

Here's the headstock on my new Muth:

----------


## Scotti Adams

Buddy Davis #64

----------


## AW Meyer

Does this count? Maple burl on the back:

----------


## Martin Jonas

Some nice vintage inlay on a circa 1905 Umberto Ceccherini 10-string bowlback I just bought. More photos of the rest of the instrument in the bowlbacks thread here.

Martin

----------


## mandolooter

interesting that the 2 upper courses are triple...how was that or have ya ever strung it up as such? Beautiful and elegant inlay!

----------


## Peakbagr

Just some amazing work and beautiful to page through. Such talented luthiers and inlay people...

----------


## Martin Jonas

> interesting that the 2 upper courses are triple...how was that or have ya ever strung it up as such? Beautiful and elegant inlay!


Most of the strings were missing when I got it, so I don't know how it sounded with the triples. It's a pretty strange arrangement and would have spoilt the headstock symmetry, with one of the A-strings having to cross over from the topmost bass side tuner. No idea what the thinking was: Ceccherini's instruments have _very_ loud trebles anyway and don't need any boosting (unlike the bass, which is a bit weak). From the fret wear, it used to be strung with the triples for all or most of its live, though. I've strung it as an 8-string now and that seems to work. Still some buzz to hunt down and frets to dress.

Martin

----------


## dryseptember

Heres a group of Givens that I had together for a little while.

#293 A5 12/27/082, #498 F5 11/6/89, #346 A6 12/13/85, #443 F5 10/18/87, #262 F5 1/7/82

----------


## dryseptember

Can't really see them 

heres
498,346,443

----------


## danb

Hmm, here's a better photo of that..

----------


## Gibson A5

Just Fantastic Dan. You don't take a bad picture either!
Bill P.

----------


## danb

Last for now.. was taking pictures today working on some artwork..

----------


## Peakbagr

I just love the look of this last one.

----------


## Steve Hinde

One in process.

Steve

----------


## Steve Hinde

One more

----------


## Steve Hinde

Maybe something for the future.

----------


## Steve Hinde

One of my all time favorites.

----------


## Lefty&French

Hervé Coufleau, french luthier, south Burgundy...

----------


## carleshicks

That looks backwards LOL

----------


## Peakbagr

The Apitius headstock just about brings tears to my eyes.

----------


## Lefty&French

> That looks backwards LOL


It's "right" now?

----------


## DryBones

it looked "right" to me, I wouldn't change a thing.

----------


## billhay4

There's an amazing one on the first page of his website: here
It's a guitar, but that doesn't make it any less beautiful IMHO.
Bill

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Just now in the works, but this is the first traditional fern I've done in about 6 years.

----------


## cooper4205

> Just now in the works, but this is the first traditional fern I've done in about 6 years.


and what a fern it is. that's awesome, Jim

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Thanks, Wes.
Anyone else having trouble posting photo's? Dan said nothing has changed but I used to routinely make my photo's 550 pixels at 72dpi and now I have to reduce it to about 300 to get it to load.

----------


## JEStanek

Exquisite, Mr. Hilburn. 

RE: photo sizing... with photoshop I've found that the image on screen for internet viewing at least, the amount of compression (quality when you save the file e.g., low or high) in photoshop seems to make bigger files but they pretty much look the same. This way you can post a larger area sized photo with fewer KB of size. You just need to be under the 153600 or so limit when posting.

This headstock, for instance, was originally 2000x3000 pixels at 300dpi. I resized to 480x640 and saved at a level 8 in photoshop to 85KB vs a level 12 with a file size of 280KB and they look pretty much the same. I hope this helps (at least it may if you use photoshop elements or some other software that lets you vary the quality of your JPG files. At 300dpi you can still blow it up a bit on screen and it doesn't look tooooo bad. 

Jamie

edit. My headstock looks pretty spare in this thread by comparison eh... Mostly up there for an example but I wanted to stay on topic.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

All I know is I've used the same camera, image program, and photo size as long as I've been posting here and now I have to substantially reduce the size for it to post.

----------


## Steve Hinde

Nice fern Jim. Delicate and clean. 

Steve

----------


## DryBones

another simple one using a Kodak Easyshare camera and Photobucket webhost. I don't have to do any resizing,Photobucket must do it for me.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Sorry about the photo questions, but I signed up with Photobucket and copied the link and pasted it in the browse box but it won't post.

----------


## DryBones

> Sorry about the photo questions, but I signed up with Photobucket and copied the link and pasted it in the browse box but it won't post.


Jim,
you have to click on th "image" button and then paste the link into the box that opens up. Make sure you use the very bottom link that Photobucket lists.

----------


## Bill Snyder

If you use an off site host you just need to click the image button above the box used for a Quick Post and copy the URL to the pop up dialogue box.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Maybe this will work.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

One small step for man...(me), one giant leap for mandolin...(pictures).

----------


## Russ Partain

Here Is Stan Miller #31.

----------


## Bing Cullen

My A5

----------


## bradeinhorn

not done yet but...

----------


## Doug Edwards

I'm working on an old tenor banjo a friend gave to me. It was in sad shape, as someone tried to strip it. All I got was the neck and wooden rim. I made a rosewood overlay and did the inlay yesterday.

----------


## frankenstein

mike blohm # 20..

----------


## frankenstein

sumi sf-4..

----------


## bcoryh

Tom did a nice double binding on this one...

----------


## Gary Alter

My new Mowry with custom Fern

----------


## james condino

I'll add a few ideas to this growing list....
__

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## james condino

A green one.....
___
j.
www.condino.com

----------


## james condino

A ten string .....
____
j.
www.condino.com

----------


## james condino

And another.....
_
j.
www.condino.com

----------


## Jonathan Peck

The Heiden

----------


## Antlurz

A bit off the beaten path.

The blue Paua in the logo really photographed &%^#(% though.

Ron

----------


## DryBones

Just an updated version of one I posted earlier.

----------


## piknleft

Old Wave........

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Poe

----------


## Peakbagr

Really, really nice. I like coming back to this thread to drool.

----------


## DryBones

> Old Wave........


I need to see the rest of that lefty!

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Arches (soon to arrive) Before...

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Arches (soon to arrive) After...

----------


## LeonEvans

Holst C5

----------


## MandoBen

BRW #69

----------


## squirrelabama

The 3 Nugges ride again. What a great weekend spent with great friends!! #148,#155 and #156. Outstanding fun. Thanks Brad and Hal! -geoff

----------


## fwoompf

Newell #30

----------


## testore

wow there's some scary nice stuff up here. Hope mine will fly. This is a one off flowerpot with some wire inlay.

----------


## Mandoborg

Gary, that is Beautiful ! Well Done !

Jim

----------


## squirrelabama

Ditto that. Gary, seems as though each instrument you make out does the last one!! LOVE the wire, and your take on the flower pot. Outstanding as usual. -geoff

----------


## testore

Thanks guys.May take it for a spin this weekend.

----------


## Daniel1975

Gary that so sweet! Coolest flower pot I've seen. It looks Dr. Seuss to me. 

This is a great thread.

----------


## testore

My brother thought this one looked Dr.Seuss inspired. I thought the new one was more Jetsons inspired. Who cares, glad you like it. Thanks

----------


## Antlurz

Definitely Seuss inspired!

Ron

----------


## takwas

This makes you feel like sending pics of your kids.....before they are teenagers.

----------


## cmkaco

Christ Kacoyannakis (Greek tzoura (3/4 size Greek bouzouki) sort of like a long necked, Neopolitan mandolin
cmkaco@aol.com

----------


## Ken

Mandola head, going for the old paddle head look.

----------


## Bradley

Skaggs DMM on the left, Loar on the right

----------


## mdlorenz

My Campanella # 23

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Hogan #007 by Adrian Minarovic. Scrimshaw Eagle on Pearl, chest is done in Burl.

----------


## Yonkle

Octave #7 Jd

----------


## daveb

My latest,
Maple overlay with burst....

----------


## Barb Friedland

My new BRW 2 point. Gotta love that Trillium.

----------


## stevem

JD, that's the coolest fern inlay I've seen yet. Nice work.

----------


## dstretch

My Aniane #4. I will post update when finished.

----------


## JEStanek

JD and Danny! Great Ferns. You fellas keep getting better.

Jamie

----------


## F5G WIZ

Danny, got to play your #3 last weekend, very nice and opening up quite well. Nice job.

Darrin

----------


## Dan Voight

Heres my #4.

----------


## Dan Voight

...

----------


## Frank Russell

Randy Wood 2-point, photo from Greg Boyd.

----------


## Dean Henderson

<span style='font-family:ariel'>Poe #15</span>

----------


## Peakbagr

Any recent contributions?

----------


## Steve-o

> <span style='font-family:ariel'>Poe #15</span>


Road Dog,
One good Poe deserves another. Here's Poe #16.

----------


## MandoHog

Five Unique Unicorns

----------


## Peakbagr

Love that grouping. Really nice shot.

----------


## woodwizard

Gibson

----------


## mandolooter

Its been seen here before, maybe not in this thread but I still love to show it off, my Givens A5.

----------


## Acquavella

2005 Nuova Liuteria Romana

----------


## bropete

Two recent F-styles

Thanks, Pete

----------


## Hans

WOW!

----------


## nashvillebill

'93 Flatiron A-5 Artist

----------


## fredfrank

Red Diamond Vintage:

----------


## cheesecutter

85 Flatiron

----------


## frankenstein

Mike Blohm # 20..

----------


## frankenstein

Sumi sf-4..

----------


## wayfaringstranger

A friend of mine just built this one (played it the other night; it's killer):

----------


## dcoxmandolin

Nice looking headstock Jim!! I like Mr. Ryman's mando that you made!

----------


## frankenstein

Sumi rose..

----------


## Jim Hilburn

This one was designed by the buyer. She is an artist and I was glad to have the fresh input.

----------


## bkhooper

Jim,
Very nice job...Everything flows and fits nicely and the colors are just right.

ken hooper

----------


## Doug Edwards

It's simple, but you gotta start somewhere.

----------


## otterly2k

> A friend of mine just built this one (played it the other night; it's killer):


Loving that squid inlay! 

of course the carved design on my B.Dean OM headstock (pictured in my avatar) is also one of my favorites...

----------


## otterly2k

And here's the inlay on my Otter OM -- this is before finishing, so the background wood color is now deeper/darker. that's recycled ivory from a piano key, etched and inked.

----------


## ned armando

heres mine, doesnt even have a name on the headstock....so its probably not that good.....

----------


## MML

Lefty?

----------


## mandolooter

Ned...that thing don't need a name, its way cool. I like the bottom squiggles a lot.

----------


## JEStanek

Ned, that's pretty classy! I dig the lyre. I also really like the squid, John. Cool photo, Aquavella.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

It's a 1920 Martin:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

And the back:

----------


## TransatlanticBluegrass

This is our 1999 Weber Big Sky.



Nadine

Transatlantic Bluegrass School
www.transatlanticbluegrass.com

Bluegrass Wales
www.bluegrasswales.org

----------


## mandolooter

nice Bill!

----------


## Trey Young

here's my newly acquired Elkhorn A-5, #3 built by Robb Brophy...

----------


## mandolooter

[QUOTE]Just for something different and not so stunning

Ok here's one of the Givens flattop someone had a thread about

----------


## ejkauf99

This is a shot of my The headstock on my Maurer by the Larson Bros. It might just be my favorite part of the mandolin!

----------


## Doug Edwards

The IV Kit I'm working on:

----------


## Peakbagr

Keep 'em coming. Love to see them.

----------


## leathermarshmallow

I just spent the last thirty minutes looking at each one of the headstock pics posted. 

I am truly amazed at the talent!

I would love to learn to do that kind of work. It is so intricate and beautiful. The things that I do appear to be so novice compared to you guys!

Keep up the good work!

Greg

----------


## TomTyrrell

This is what I could do with what was left.

----------


## MML

Heres one of my newly aquired Flatiron

----------


## Michael Wolf

My Pendennis A2:

----------


## Michael Wolf

I thought the backs of headstocks might also be interesting:

----------


## Michael Wolf

From the side:

----------


## Rob Zamites

My Brian Dean #41, a outtasite cittern:




Nice, no?

----------


## Rob Zamites

Damn, sorry about the size!

----------


## billhay4

Brian is so good it's sick.
Bill

----------


## TeleMark

> Damn, sorry about the size!


Worth it. That's a beaut! Have you posted other pics, or in fact sound clips?

----------


## Rob Zamites

Yeah, check my thread over in CBOM

----------


## barry k

...our newest headstock inlay

----------


## barry k

... this inlay was a special order in 2006

----------


## barry k

... and this too

----------


## lskit

J. Bovier Tradition

----------


## Michael Wolf

From 1916:

----------


## c3hammer

Here's a cool one from my Soltis Vessel A

----------


## Michael Wolf

> Here's a cool one from my Soltis Vessel A


This is beautiful. I also enjoy the use of the Paddlehead for a modern Mandolin.

Here's my A5 from 1988:

----------


## elvisNoir

> ...our newest headstock inlay


Barry, this one is definitely a cool take on the traditional look. Neat.

----------


## JimRichter

2008 Kimble A5

----------


## Peakbagr

That is just beautiful...

----------


## Michael Wolf

Chanticleer Resophonic Tenor:

----------


## Michael Wolf

and the back:

----------


## Jake Wildwood

Gindlesperger c.1890s/1900 -- nothing like simple elegance.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Can I see the rest of this Gindlesperger anywhere?

Lyon & Healy Style B:

----------


## rmayes3

1934 Fern

----------


## Brad Weiss

Nothing earth-shattering, but I like it....

----------


## Rick Jones

Shape copied from a 30's Epiphone Broadway guitar; inlay ideas adapted from an old clip-art book.

----------


## mandolooter

Love the L&H style B and I too need to see the rest of the Gindlesperger....please!

----------


## TxRhino

My latest acquisition: *Gibson F-5L*

----------


## Joe Mendel

Here's the headstock I'm using on my octave mandolins.

----------


## Joe Mendel

And the front.

----------


## Michael Wolf

> Love the L&H style B and I too need to see the rest of the Gindlesperger....please!


[QUOTE]

I found pictures of the Gindlesperger here:

Flatbacks of note (you have to scroll down a bit)

----------


## Doug Edwards

My Silver Angel with the new TRC.

----------


## spinaker

A9 with new TRC from Doug Edwards.

----------


## Jake Wildwood

Mick & Mike: Thanks for the interest! Here are some MORE pics on Flickr of the mandolin:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2154/...e5368900_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3230/...a5b7421d_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3159/...40be217b_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3156/...67966d95_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/...3aa7afdd_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3037/...df435769_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3179/...60116377_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2231/...579f904d_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2334/...37095669_o.jpg

----------


## Michael Wolf

Ah thanks, this is a very elegant instrument.

----------


## Jake Wildwood

I most unhumbly agree.

----------


## shadco

Another one..

----------


## Jack Roberts

My favorite? Hard to choose. Help me pick:

There's this one

----------


## Jack Roberts

And there's this one:

----------


## Jack Roberts

But this one is nice, too:

----------


## Jake Wildwood

A classic...

----------


## Gutbucket

Bulldog F-4 hybrid

----------


## delsbrother

BC Rich Pentalin with "Multiplanar" 5th string:



Among BC Rich fans, this is known (no joke) as a _Nutsack_ peghead.

----------


## Gutbucket

My Rigel S-100

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

My Weber 'Fern' with MOP truss rod cover,made by Brian England's 'Custom Inlay' onbehalf of Weber for me,
                         Saska

----------


## Gutbucket

Phoenix Bluegrass model #429

----------


## Jan Skovajsa

Vana F5 Master Model built last year. 
You can also see pictures of a brand new instrument built by Miroslav Vana in the Cafe discussion here.

----------


## mandolooter

the new "reversed" model from Givens

----------


## JEStanek

Another take on the L&H style A. Brian Dean Labraid #53 in Walnut and ebony.

Jamie

----------


## JEStanek

From the side.
Jamie

----------


## mandolooter

real nice Jamie!

----------


## Jan Skovajsa

One more Vana F5 headstock. You can see more pictures of mandolins recently built by Miroslav Vana here.

----------


## Bluegrass Nut

2006 Weber Custom Order



The TRC is a piece of Maple that I shaped into what you see with a Dremel tool. It was supposed to be something else but after a slip of the tool and little mad fit it turned into what looks like an arrow head.

----------


## Bluegrass Nut

2008 Grey Eagle # 23



I had trouble deciding which I like the best so I posted both. More pictures of the Grey Eagle are posted in General Mandolin Discussions- The Eagle has landed.

----------


## Ronbo

Here's my 1983 Gilchrist F5

----------


## Ronbo

Sorry. I meant to post the picture of my mando' headstock. If I can figure it out I will later.

----------


## flatout

What a great idea! I am primarily a guitar player that has taken up the mandolin. I thought guitar players where obsessed about there instruments, but you guys have got us beat. And rightfully so, after looking for a decent sounding mandolin i was amaxed at the prices. I am happy with my Morgan Monroe but maybe one day I will get to have one of the great ones

----------


## Brady Smith

Here's mine

----------


## Jan Skovajsa

Vana F5 mandolin in classical Gibson rectangular case.
Look at some new pictures of Vana F5 vs. late Derrington F5 mando here.

----------


## Gutbucket

Now where did I put that broken piece?

----------


## Gutbucket

Gibson F-5 Gold Rush

----------


## wantaloar

2004 Distressed MM Deington

----------


## Mike Bromley

The F-Family.  N-no, I'm not S-stuttering.  I love the variability in the vaunted F-style peghead.  To paraphrase John Hartford:

"I took this pic, with a Hoss in the middle...."

----------


## h2o-X

Newell "Subtle F" peghead

----------


## fredfrank

Here's my latest favorite:

----------


## mandopete

Fred - are you getting a new mandolin?

 :Smile:

----------


## Philippe Bony

Coufleau.

----------


## D C Blood

From my '83 Horner...

----------


## Caleb

Here's the headstock on my custom-built flattop.  I was going for a very "old" and unique looking M for my last name.  Most peole cannot tell it's an M though.  
 :Whistling:

----------


## Caleb

Hmmm....  Another shot at attaching a picture.

----------


## mandolooter

white faced Givens headstock (altered ego)  :Popcorn:

----------


## Lee

#24 BRW, an early A-style.  I've never seen another BRW with this headstock or initials in block type font.

----------


## raulb

My mandos, a 1953 Martin A-style and a 1978 Ibanez 524



My '08 Trinity College mandola



It's not a mandolin, but it is new, it is pretty, and I am proud of it.  My '08 Taylor T-5 Liberty Tree guitar "Kansas"

----------


## leathermarshmallow

This is my first attempt at a mando.  I am trying again.  Changing what I can to make it better.

----------


## El Rey del Mando

John

----------


## Wilson

New favorite.

----------


## JeffD

come cool ones

----------


## Jim Nollman

I've put this mysterious  face headstock up on the cafe before, but it is worth another look. It is actually a ceramic face that I inlaid than lacquered  into my 1930s Kay 2-point.

----------


## Jim Nollman

whoops, here it is: mailhttp://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

----------


## RSchragis

Man, I cannot figure out how to use this site! It is probably easy for somebody that uses computers more often. But here is a photo of the headstock of a mandolin I bought last year on Craigslist. It is a "Fratelli Vinaccia" mad in Italy a long time ago. It has a rounded back, and doesn't look very bluegrassy, but I'll worry about that after I learn how to play it!

----------


## Bruce Clausen

RSchragis--  Beautiful peghead, and a great attitude.  Welcome to these parts and happy picking!

BC

----------


## billkilpatrick

here's a malformed weirdy from sam shan - full of eastern ... something:

----------


## MLT

Here are a couple of the head of my latest acquisition.

----------


## JeffD

> Here are a couple of the head of my latest acquisition.


Those are from the Cytole right? Wow, great stuff.

How do you like playing it? Hows it sound?

I have been thinking of one for awhile now. The pictures sure look yummy.

----------


## MLT

JeffD, 

Yes this is the headstock of my Cytole.  In order not to hijack this thread I will send you a PM to answer your other questions.  Although it I think you have seen the announcement thread when it was stringed up, etc.  Here is a link

----------


## Pete Martin

Gilchrist broken by Calton.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

That's the same way my Poe arrived in a Calton. Clean break. I hate them.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Wow. That sucks.

----------


## Jeff Chu

how did the calton break the headstock? was it just rockin around too much?

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

This is on a custom Paul Newson archtop.  The symbols are a Star of David completed by a stylized "chai", the Hebrew word for "life."

----------


## f5gibson

Here's my March, 2007, RSDMM#5-30 "Click Here" for more pics.

----------


## Fliss

I love the elegance of my Newell A-style:

Fliss

----------


## Mandolusional

That's a nice looking RSDMM Mel!

----------


## f5gibson

> That's a nice looking RSDMM Mel!


Thank you! I really enjoy playing it. Hardly took it out of the case for the first 6 months that I owned it but now I play it all the time.

----------


## Jeff Chu

have other poeple experienced the headstock breaking in a calton? im thinking of getting a calton, but that just scares me....

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I did. Brand new mandolin and in the case for less than 24 hours. Broken headstock.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

That stinks, Steve. Personally, I would have sent it back and gotten a new one. I'm a little OCD about scratches and dings and don't think I could deal with that much damage to a new instrument.

----------


## woodwizard

Here's my Goldrush's new look. I think the handel buttons have added some more class to her. These pic's don't do it justice. Need to get my wife's good camera out.

----------


## Ronbo

Here is the headstock of my 1983 Gilchrist. The scroll broke off years ago, but not from the Calton Case.

----------


## TNT

one of my BRW's

----------


## TNT

my other one ,

----------


## frankenstein

> Here's my Goldrush's new look. I think the handel buttons have added some more class to her. These pic's don't do it justice. Need to get my wife's good camera out.


lookin' good..

----------


## dstretch

Aniane #6 A-Style with screwless truss rod cover.

----------


## Andy Miller



----------


## Dan Voight

> Aniane #6 A-Style with screwless truss rod cover.


Whats in place of your screws?

----------


## woodwizard

> lookin' good..


**********************
Thanks. Just got my buttons from Mike Friday. They are so cool. Have you had your Blohm for awhile? How do you like it?

----------


## frankenstein

> **********************
> Thanks. Just got my buttons from Mike Friday. They are so cool. Have you had your Blohm for awhile? How do you like it?


Mike built it for me after torturing him with requests for a 3 point with inlayed fretboard and quilt back'n'sides. he very graciously constructed pretty much what i was after. excellent gibsonish tone. lovely fellow to work with. i'd recommend one without hesitation. i've had it roughly 2 years now..it came with his buttons as an extra bonus.  by the way just missed out on a nice Goldrush the other day. cest la vie..  :Smile:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Bluett F4

----------


## f5gibson

> Here's my Goldrush's new look. I think the handel buttons have added some more class to her. These pic's don't do it justice. Need to get my wife's good camera out.



Those are very very nice buttons!

----------


## woodwizard

> Those are very very nice buttons!


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Lyon & Healy Style A Headstock

----------


## squirrelabama

Love those L&H's...you beat me to it Eddie!! Here's one of my Andersen F5....I love Steve's take on the Fern motif.

----------


## Randy King

Here is one I started awhile back!
And my Weber!

----------


## Carlo Carr



----------


## Mike Bunting

> have other poeple experienced the headstock breaking in a calton? im thinking of getting a calton, but that just scares me....


Not to diminish the problems that Pete Martin had with his Calton, but just to provide a little balance, I've had a Calton for about fifteen years and have hauled a Givens and then a Collings MF5 around in it and have had no problems whatsoever. I've made flights to and around Europe, back and forth across Canada and into the states and it's done a great job protecting my axe.

----------


## Devitt

Silverangel headstock with Lil Joe .....CA

----------


## Yonkle

This is from my F5 #5 a few years ago. Always liked this one, has a clean look to it.  Jd

----------


## danb

> Not to diminish the problems that Pete Martin had with his Calton, but just to provide a little balance, I've had a Calton for about fifteen years and have hauled a Givens and then a Collings MF5 around in it and have had no problems whatsoever. I've made flights to and around Europe, back and forth across Canada and into the states and it's done a great job protecting my axe.



All F5s aren't built the same way, sometimes the peghead scroll is closer to the edge of the case, and you have to keep an eye out for that. You don't want that touching the padding near the edge of the case shell, it's an extremely common break area that shows on huge numbers of vintage pieces too.

Caltons are still very good cases. You do need to be sure a flight case is properly fitted to your own instrument, don't assume every F5 is the same!

----------


## pickloser

My new (to me) 2000 Phoenix Ultra's headstock pix can be seen in thread "Phoenix Ultra, making me so HAPPY.  Can't seem to manage posting one here.

----------


## Guillaume

Hello,

My two Rigel headstocks, A CT 110 and a G5 (with the binding).

Hope you'll enjoy them.

----------


## oldwave

Custom Inlay on 1930's mandolin by Doug Unger, in Ohio

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The inlay on this mandolin couldn't quite pass the posting guidelines. Please PM the OP if you'd like to see them and ask him to e-mail them to you.

----------


## fredrob

Here is the A I finished earlier this year as well as my old custom
Fred

----------


## Randy King

My First and Last!

----------


## ninevah

Ellis #75  -  There are many variations on the Fern, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder for sure. What I like about Tom's Fern is the thin lines give the Fern a "light" feeling, just like the plant itself. His selection of colors are as good as it gets.

----------


## CTH Man

Heres my '83 A5  Flatiron... a pretty snakehead!

----------


## joshua collum

Fred, Your headstocks look amazing. Nice work!

----------


## ellisppi

Here's a pic of the torch & wire I did recently

----------

hank

----------


## Dan Voight

perfect Tom

----------


## danb

> Here's a pic of the torch & wire I did recently


Very nice with the triple binding.

----------


## Lawn Jockey

Poe Scout # 025

----------


## superc_1

I haven't made one yet, but this will be my future design. It looks like the bulldog alittle but not to close. I designed this about two years ago. I've never seen the bulldog till five pages ago.

----------


## woodwizard

> I haven't made one yet, but this will be my future design. It looks like the bulldog alittle but not to close. I designed this about two years ago. I've never seen the bulldog till five pages ago.


Hey Dwight... how long have you been making mandolins? Didn't even know you did that. You got any I can try out?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Keith Erickson

When I first got my mandocello back in September, I posted this over in CBOM.  However I needed a good reason to post over on this thread.

....and the novelty still hasn't worn off yet  :Wink: 

Merry Christmas to everyone  :Coffee:

----------


## Elliot Luber

Here's a larger shot of my custom trussrod cover on my Eastman. I think the loud cover spices up what's a conservative headstock. I know there have been comments on its overall shape within the forum.

----------


## Keith Erickson

> Here's a larger shot of my custom trussrod cover on my Eastman. I think the loud cover spices up what's a conservative headstock. I know there have been comments on its overall shape within the forum.



Santiago,

Very nice!!!  This might sound like a silly question...

...but is that a mother of pearl cover?  Very Bold and I like it  :Cool:

----------


## Elliot Luber

Yes, it's mother of pearl. Bought it online and filed the side points down.

----------


## Keith Erickson

> Yes, it's mother of pearl. Bought it online and filed the side points down.


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!     :Cool:

----------


## Lawn Jockey

Larrivee A-33

----------


## Mike Black

From the octave mandolin

----------


## frankenstein

Blohm F & Ellis A.

----------


## Ronbo

Here is my 1983 Gilchrist

----------


## Steve Hinde

This one is ready for finish pretty soon, and one in the works.

----------


## Charles E.

Here is my own from 02',

----------


## Mandobart

Headstock made by Tom "TJ" Jessen, of Cricketfiddle http://www.cricketfiddle.com/index.htm
Here is the front of the headstock of my new F4 style OM:

----------


## chinatogalway

chaley that is lovely........who made it, do you have a few other images or link?

----------


## chinatogalway



----------


## LeonEvans

My Holst C-5

Leon

----------


## Michael Wolf

Hamburger Chitrinchen by Hinrich Kopp. Hamburg, 1702.

----------

hank

----------


## Mike Bromley

Just a simple flowerpot.  I love the variety, though. :Grin:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Minoru Kano, Nagoya 1958.

----------


## Dennis Satterlee

Bulldog # 45

Sabine Kratzer's inlay and art work

----------


## Randy King

My Weber Fern

----------


## Randy King

One I Made

----------


## Jim Garber

Bussman F4 with inlay by Ron Chacey..

----------


## jondk

My JBovier "Vine" headstock. Pretty simple but beautiful.

----------


## Michael Wolf

This is a headstock, isn´t it?

----------


## Mark Seale

Blondie

----------


## joshua collum

My Stratton mandolin headstock...

----------


## gw16

How about this still to be finished preview of my new Brian Dean model? Sorry about the size of the pic - I can't figure it out!

----------


## PollyCymru

Wow!

----------


## Dfyngravity

Brian's work is just simply amazing!!! 

Here's a preview of my new Holst:

----------


## billhay4

Brian is a genius!
Bill

----------


## DSDarr

My new Brock A4. I've posted other photos elsewhere in the forum.



-David

----------


## Michael Wolf

Here the flower is outside the headstock. Simple, but I like it very much.

----------


## Goodin

The headstock of my new Andy Manson 5 course bouzouki.

----------


## frankenstein

Ellis F-5 Torch & Wire & A-5 pinstripe..  :Cool:

----------


## JeffD

> This is a headstock, isn´t it?



I heard a theorbo being played at a concert in DC, a duet with a bassoon if remember correctly. Very beautiful sound, very beautiful but scary looking instrument.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I love that Brian Dean headstock!

----------


## jim simpson

The Gibson(s) ouch!

----------


## Michael Cameron

Kimble #12,(very first blacktop/varnish,AFAIK),A5 headstock:



I asked Will for a "haircut" headstock;but,he didn't want to copy Collings. So,he put the "part" on the opposite side. I couldn't decide on an inlay;so,he added this one.

----------


## Michael Cameron

Red Diamond #61(1992)  I ordered the mandolin sight-unseen/didn't know "Falling Leaves" would be the headstock inlay.

This was the first varnish-finish Red Diamond to my knowledge;but,after many outings to Telluride,late-night jams,and autographs,it was refinished by Will Kimble. The top is now black.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Nava 2-point headstock

----------


## Scotti Adams

Simple..but nice

----------


## Ben Milne

Banana stickers...

----------


## Joe Parker

#612

----------


## Mandolin Mick

My 1936 Gibson A-Century.

----------


## fredfrank

Here's my fav . . .

----------


## Fliss

I love the headstock of my 1910 Calace:



Fliss

----------


## raulb

1953 Martin Style A & 1978 Ibanez 524 F-style

----------


## like2fiddle

A couple of no-frills but decent sounding instruments:  2003 Rigel A-Natural and 1988 Flatiron 1-CH

----------


## kydave

Loar KM-700 VS prototype Adi topped

----------


## Mando-Mauler

:Mandosmiley: G'day Mandomusic,
This tag is a shade old but is germaine to your observations of September 2002. Steve was crafting (not building) mandolins and other stringed instruments from 1975 until 1979 in his Warrnambool (Western Victoria) studio, before he took off for the States. I have one of the last three or four he made in this early period (No.7967). The Australian Bluegrass alumni were onto this magician very early and we pretty well all tried to get hold of one.When our band opened for Tony Trischka and Stacey Phillips around late '79 - early '80, Tony remarked..."I see you,ve got one too".  Every pre-1980 Australian mando I've seen has "The Gilchrist" on the headstock. Steve seems to think they are pretty tacky now, but I reckon they look grouse! Not many people have got one. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## red7flag

Here is an Art Deco headstock that Andrew Mowry addapted from his oval mandolins for GOM he is making for me.

----------


## Chip Booth

My new Smart 10 string

----------


## Paul Haley

Summit Artist by Paul Schneider

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's the headstock of one of Jason Harshbarger's (Highland Strings) _Orpheus_ two-pointers:



Notice how from the back the headstock lines are very similar to the shoulders of the Orpheus:



Very cool...I'm very much looking forward to receiving my Orpheus in 2011!

----------


## schloss

No offence Ed, but that is not attractive to me. Appears that a headstock design concept was adapted just to be different, and it does not do it for me

----------


## Ed Goist

None taken Schloss...Different strokes.
I find the subjective nature of aesthetic appreciation an intriguing thing.
I'm just glad that we live in a time when many skilled luthiers are working to create a wide range of design aesthetics (from conventional to unorthodox).
Choice...It's all good.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Luigi Embergher from 1908.

----------


## Lefty Luthier

Some of my favorites.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I always liked this one because my client designed it and it was something I would have never thought of myself.

----------


## Pete Heady

> Here is an Art Deco headstock that Andrew Mowry addapted from his oval mandolins for GOM he is making for me.


Here are two more Mowry in progress. the 3 feather is a nandolin
the single feather is a mandola that will need a truss rod cover.
Pete

----------


## JeffD

> Notice how from the back the headstock lines are very similar to the shoulders of the Orpheus:


To me that is an important point. The headstock should have some connection to the overall look of the instrument. Then, even if its kind of arbitrary looking by itself, it feels appropriate when the instrument is viewed as a whole.

----------


## mtucker

:Smile:

----------


## nobullmando74

> 


looks like that second one would have some serious tuning issues with the angle to the posts.  :Disbelief:

----------


## lenf12

See my avatar.........love those Gibsons.

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Brent Hutto



----------


## nmiller

Might as well throw my Slingerland into the ring:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

1936 Gibson A-Century

----------


## gummia

This is the headstock of my Mowry F5 #62.

----------


## jim simpson

Here's a Lange made tenor banjo head shot.

----------


## red7flag

Here's a nice shape on my dola from our friend Bill Bussman.

----------


## markmando

Here's my 2 cents.
My new mandolin, ready for finish.

----------


## mandolirius

> Might as well throw my Slingerland into the ring:


That is very cool!

----------


## Fiffoff

Here's the headstock of my 30s Mandola (Germany, unknown)

----------


## Ed Goist

> Here's the headstock of my 30s Mandola (Germany, unknown)


*Beautiful!*

----------


## Dan Margolis

Ellis A-5 Special, art deco headstock and inlay, Waverly tuners

----------


## Mando-Mauler

:Mandosmiley: G'day Mandopete,
Without doubt, the prettiest headstock -EVER!  Is it yours?...or do you have a decent photo capable of quality reproduction? If so, would you kindly humour an old man & email me one or two snaps of this beauty I can download & perhaps maybe frame and hang in my mandolinroom, if that's OK avec vous. Regardless, thank you,sir, for this beautiful photograph.  Wishing you & your band all the best,
Pete Jepson  aka  Mando-Mauler

----------


## Mando-Mauler

http://webmail.comcen.com.au/themes/...compressed.png
Fiffoff's beautiful mandola headstock...yum.
Fairly typical German Art Nouveau stylisation...truly understated, tasteful and beautiful. Decorational style 15-20 years earlier than 1930's, but who's quibbling.
Thanks for this.

----------


## Dan Margolis

1966 Fender "Mandocaster"

Non-original tuners

----------


## Ben Milne

My P.O.S. beater SHBemando.
Was bored enough at work to try to improve setup on my beater. 
action was really high so I performed some mods to the bridge with a pocketknife(no chisels or files n this gig), but decided gafftape was good enough for the headstock.

My first flowerpot.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

more headstocks : Framus , Eko , Otwin , Radiotone

----------


## Ed Goist

> more headstocks : Framus , Eko , Otwin , Radiotone
> ...snipped thumbnails...


Lots of Mojo at work there Carl...Lots of Mojo!

----------


## Ken Waltham

Here's my two faves, soaking up some winter afternoon sun....

----------

T.D.Nydn

----------


## Dave Bucher

Here are a few.

Dave Bucher
The Golden Wood Stringed Musical Instruments
glideroc46@yahoo.com

----------


## Cathal Whelehan

Is this mando now finished (and I'm kind of assuming it must be, since the original pic was posted last March)..... are there are any more pics to drool over? 




> How about this still to be finished preview of my new Brian Dean model? Sorry about the size of the pic - I can't figure it out!

----------


## Dave Bucher

> Here are a few.
> 
> Dave Bucher
> The Golden Wood Stringed Musical Instruments
> glideroc46@yahoo.com


Here are a few more!

----------


## Bill Snyder

Cathal, you can see photos of the finished mandolin in  *t h i s   t h r e a d.*
FWIW gw16 has not logged in since last October.

----------


## Cathal Whelehan

Thanks for that Bill - my oh my, what a truly incredible looking instrument! Even the case looks like it would produce a better sound than my mandolin!!

----------


## Ed Goist

Here are some mandolin and guitar headstocks by Jason Harshbarger of Highland Strings.

----------


## woodwizard

> Here's my two faves, soaking up some winter afternoon sun....


Aaaaahhhh ! YESSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!! those are my favorites too  :Smile:

----------


## joanneinak

Love the phoenix!

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Victoria, B&J, New York(Sromberg-Voisenet)

----------


## Doug Edwards

Three in progress. Simple, but this is Texas' Independence week.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Love the nautical star Doug!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Doug Edwards

Thanks Jill.  I spent several hours on that star.  It's birdseye maple and KOA.

----------


## Mauro Pavanelli

Brazilian "Do Souto" (From a family of Luthiers that made instruments for Jacob do Bandolim)

----------


## mmukav

Godin A8. Made in Canada.

----------


## Rodney Riley

> Godin A8. Made in Canada.


Looks like Godin is trying to help us out when people ask about our little guitars. They added "mandolin" on the headstock so they can just read what it is.  :Smile:  Mine, serial #07043459, has the "Godin model A8" logo.

----------


## mmukav

"Looks like Godin is trying to help us out when people ask about our little guitars. They added "mandolin" on the headstock so they can just read what it is. Mine, serial #07043459, has the "Godin model A8" logo."

Ha! Yea, lots of people ask about the 'little guitar'. I bought this one from Amazon, the ad read "Godin A8 acoustic/electric guitar"! 
Even the vendors don't know what they're selling! The guitar shaped body probably throws everyone off also.

----------


## Troy Harris

One of my new inlay designs.

----------

hank

----------


## Randi Gormley

I like that a lot. very classy.

----------


## Charles E.

Her is my take on a Lyon & Healy style C-deco headstock, only with a slotted headstock.

----------


## Nonprophet

I don't know if my Bussmann/Old Wave F4 has been in this thread before or not (I just recently purchased it) but when it comes to headstock pics it probably warrants an encore anyway.....Custom inlay work designed by Ray Alden and performed by Ron Chacey.





NP

----------

T.D.Nydn

----------


## Brad Maestas

Wow, that last one is a humdinger! Amazing work.

Here's my Summit Artist F5 from 1999 with script only, before Paul started using the mountain and moon and it has the engraving on the truss rod cover.

----------


## Walt Kuhlman

a couple of my favorites..

----------


## Doug Edwards

Love that inlay Troy

----------


## Kerry Krishna

My newest Kay Kraft. A '31 Mandola.  Someone back in the day had the great sense to shoot the front of the headstock with lacquer and 100% protected the gold leaf that peels so easily off these headstocks. I have no clue why this was something they did not do at the factory...

----------


## Michael-W.

I just wanted to say how much I enjoyed seeing all these beautiful mando heads.
As I happen to have the world's most beautiful mando anyway I decided to share it with you.
Just kidding, folks, just kidding......
(if only I knew how to add this darn picture!!!)

----------


## rf37

Here's mine

----------


## Lefty Luthier

Just delivered this beauty to a fine young picker in Dallas.

----------


## Doug Edwards

Here's the headstock for my new two point.  Just sanding sealer for now.  KOA overlay & TRC.

----------


## Dave Wendler

I like to keep it simple.....here's the new monogram logo for my instruments. I will be modifying the logo just slightly....am trying to locate a pearl jobber to imprint "Wendler" and "Kansas City" around the perimeter of the pearl. This dot is 3/4" in dia. I can go as large as 1" if I need to. Peghead overlay is ebony; machines are Grover cast baseplate.

----------


## Walt Kuhlman

One of our carved headstocks on a recent bouzouki..

----------


## dcoventry

Here's a few! ug! my phone won't focus that close!! 

Never mind!

----------


## brmichaelpaul

http://www.youtube.com/user/brmichaelpaul?feature=mhee

weber custom gallatin

----------


## JeffD

I love this thread.

Here is my latest.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's the headstock of my new, as yet to arrive Hilburn A5, #57, I'm particularly smitten with the barn swallow inlay...

----------


## Marc Berman

My Smart F5 #232

----------


## Ed Goist

I too love this thread! All the headstocks posted here are wonderful eye candy!
Jill; I particularly like the headstock on Hilburn #57! I can't wait to hear you play it. Congrats!

----------


## D C Blood

Been awhile since I put one up here, so here is my F-5 distressed 2009, name Virginia Lee Silverangel, made by Ken Ratcliff, Elliottville, Ky..

----------


## Perry

#187

----------


## JeffD

It would be cool to have a wall poster of 25 or 30 of these headstocks. Like those posters of doors of Irish Pubs. Very cool stuff.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Oh, great idea! I'd buy one!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Steve Lavelle

My '93 Flatiron Performer F

----------


## mandolirius

Got this Mowry F in February. Prettiest mandolin I've ever owned.

----------


## Mike Bunting



----------


## doc holiday

& sporting the best set of Waverlys I've ever had!

----------


## mandolirius

Here's the pic I meant to add:

----------


## Ed Goist

That Mowry F is beautiful...and I like the pic of the scroll too!

----------


## Lefty Luthier

Just delivered this left handed F5 with a pearl Leaping Orca inlay.

----------


## mandolirius

> That Mowry F is beautiful...and I like the pic of the scroll too!


Thanks, Ed. It's that way all over. Maybe I don't know what to look for but I haven't noticed any flaws. Not that I've gone looking but just in the course of daily use, nothing has caught my attention. 

The scroll got posted accidentally because I thought there was a scroll thread somewhere but I couldn't find it. I'd changed the desktop background on my computer to that pic and it looked so good I wanted to post it. I always use a shot of one of my mandolins so I'm reminded every time I sit down at the computer to make it brief and get back to playing.

----------


## mandolirius

> Just delivered this left handed F5 with a pearl Leaping Orca inlay.


To someone one the west coast? That inlay would be popular around here.

----------


## Mando-Mauler

:Mandosmiley: G'day Mr. JeffD. Great idea, but it's already been done, son. Waaaaay back in the '70's, the sadly missed Frets magazine ran a series of posters which included banjo headstocks, inlaid fretboards and ...da dah - mandolin headstocks, if I recall correctly. I've got one hangin' around somewhere but I'd hate to have to find it in a hurry. There must be someone out there in Mandoland who has one & also has the computer savvy to copy and upload same. Mr. Roger Simonoff had some involvement with Frets...I think he even kicked it off. He may be able to point you towards a copy.  A reprint of the whole series would also be pretty neat. (hint there Mr Moderator)

----------


## Lefty Luthier

Just delivered this unique peghead on my new Boomer for a young man's surprise Christmas gift from a proud father. The Eagle's eye is a laser diode that really stands out on a dark stage.

----------


## Ed Goist

Now that is REALLY cool! Nice.

----------


## Jeff Evans

Sorry for the lack of a truss rod cover.

----------


## Ed Goist

Jeff, that is just gorgeous! 
Congratulations.

----------


## Treblemaker

A. Lawrence Smart #124:
The Stolen, then recovered one!
(And DAMN am I glad to have it back!)

----------


## Treblemaker

Andrew Jerman 8 String Les Paul Shaped E-Mando.
Made for "Treblemaker,"
Note the Treble Clef Pearl Inlay.....
Nice Work Andrew!

----------


## Treblemaker

Jerman 5 Emando, Smart F5, Jerman 8 Emando

----------


## dragonrAy

1930s National electric mandolin made of dobro parts (as indicated by others in a thread here).
I love it!  Was my father's and now it is mine.  Still not made my tailpiece to replace the broken one and using a modified one now.  However, I am honing my tailpiece making skills with cheap acoustic guitar resonator chamber conversions first. :>

damaged a bit as you see, seal torn off.


overall headstock, blurry sadly. shows overlay of what seal could have been there originally.


back of headstock. I have new bolts now to hold it together properly.


end of headstock, reads "N395".

----------


## sachmo63

Here's my Kettler no. 138

----------


## Ed Goist

Just arrived...
Steve Ryder EM-44

----------


## Rodney Riley

Headstock looks Fine Ed. Where ya posting the rest of it? Sound clips? :Popcorn:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Headstock looks Fine Ed. Where ya posting the rest of it? Sound clips?


Thanks Rodney. No clips yet, just opened the box this morning.
Here's a mini-review based on my initial impressions, and here are some more pics.
Once it get to know the Ryder better I'll post a clip.

----------


## Pete Jenner

...with new gold Grovers and home made antique bone nut.

----------


## mee

simplicity

----------


## Mando-Mauler

Further to my notes re Headstock pictures (Dec.24th,2011 #748), I have relocated original posters . Old duffer's memory- totally buggered. They were printed by "Pickin'" magazine. I found two of them. One is of headstocks...banjoes, mandolins and guitars, copyright 1974 and labelled "The Artistry Of Pegheads". The other is labelled "The Artistry Of Fingerboards" which is self explanatory.Copyright 1975. I'm not au fait with USA copyright regs, but I could email copies of these posters if anyone over there s able to smooth the way.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

this one is on the bay currently.... nice !

----------


## Marc Woodward

Here's my contribution fwiw:

----------


## Dfyngravity

Here is a picture of the headstock of my 5 string e-mandocello/cittern whatever you may call it.

----------


## Bill Snyder



----------


## mountain dawg



----------

George R. Lane, 

Steve-o, 

zedmando

----------


## zedmando

Okay--I'll add mine here--still okay with a merger...

----------


## Mando-Mauler

If Mandolins are an Illness, you better call a Vet 'cause I'm as sick as a dog

----------


## Marty Jacobson

I was going to post one of mine, but I couldn't decide...

----------

amowry, 

sgrexa, 

zedmando

----------


## Frank Donnoli



----------


## GreenMTBoy



----------

zedmando

----------


## Young



----------


## Caleb

My Collings MT headstock:

----------


## Phil Goodson

..

----------

f5joe, 

zedmando

----------


## dzaneh

my F-9

----------


## josh a

Voight F-5 in progress. Dan's first Torch & Wire

----------

zedmando

----------


## NoNickel

My new Duff.  Delivery in late March.

----------


## pit lenz

:Grin:

----------


## John Eischen

This is an old thread, but worth looking through.There's a lot of beautiful original headstock art on display here. And, of course, I never get tired of looking at torches, flowerpots, and ferns.
I've added a couple that weren't already in there, a Gibson Doyle Lawson and a Sorensen Sprite:

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## dustyamps

Two Gibson C1's

----------


## dustyamps

Regal Diana

----------


## nickster

2015 Ellis A5 Deluxe Deco #345

----------


## Don Grieser

The Heiden sheaf of wheat is one of my favorite inlays ever. The Passernig is pretty amazing too.

----------

Mark Seale, 

sgarrity

----------


## sgarrity

> The Heiden sheaf of wheat is one of my favorite inlays ever. The Passernig is pretty amazing too.


I guess I got the gluten-free model..... :Laughing:

----------

Denman John, 

Don Grieser, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Mark Seale

----------


## DougC

Here's my custom Collings MT2 mandolin.

----------


## Charles E.

> ..


Phil, I noticed a Henderson in the classifieds today that has the same headstock as yours..........

http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/97649#97649

----------


## Charles E.



----------


## Nick Gellie

My Arches F-5 kit headstock

----------


## jmagill

> I guess I got the gluten-free model.....


Mine's full-fat, extra spicy, with twice the sugar, gluten and extra caffeine...

----------

Denman John, 

sgarrity

----------


## jmagill

There's also this one...

----------

Charles E.

----------


## mtucker

:Wink:

----------

sgarrity

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Phil, I noticed a Henderson in the classifieds today that has the same headstock as yours..........


Pretty much the same. The one in the classifieds (left) is older than mine I think.  Made when Wayne put his name on the banner by hand.  Mine is 2007 and he had begun to have the engraving done by Tom Ellis for convenience and consistency.

Compare:

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Mike Arakelian

Jacobson Nautilus Black Tie

----------


## fifths

1929 Martin Style B (rear view)

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Quite pleased with this one --



Steve

----------

John Eischen, 

Mandocarver

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Quite pleased with this one --
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


No wonder  :Smile:

----------


## GaryTimmons

Nugget #1

----------


## jim simpson

I like the Sparky character on the headstock!

----------


## Gibson John

This is either a Martin B or E (E very rare).  I also have a 1920 Martin B just like this.

----------


## Steve VandeWater

Not too pretty, but here are the ones from my concrete mandolin and my PeeWee converted Rogue

----------


## Mark Wilson

torch and wire Collings from the classifieds. Odd to see no 'builder name' on such a fine head stock.  note to photographer - dust it off first

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Steve

----------

John Eischen

----------


## Mark Wilson

> Steve


wow!  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Drew Egerton

Here's a close up of my Skip Kelley Vintage F-5, #54, Jan. 2016

----------


## Lefty52

Not traditional, but it might just be the sexiest mandolin headstock ever,

----------


## mtucker

couldn't resist .. http://gilchristmandolins.com

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Don Rigsby's FX with 3D Bubinga binding --

 

Steve

----------

John Eischen, 

oliverkollar

----------


## jim simpson

Carlo Catalfamo

----------


## George R. Lane

Brett Byers suggested matching the burst on the headstock to the body.

----------

zedmando

----------


## dustyamps

Interesting headstocks I've spotted recently.

----------

zedmando

----------


## copperhead

Buckeye #76

----------

cayuga red

----------


## terzinator

I think there's a Sorensen Sprite somewhere back a ways, but here's mine, with ebony-knobbed Waverlys.

----------

oliverkollar, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## darrylicshon

Mancuso F Model Electric Solidbody Mandolin

----------


## Steve Sorensen

VX -- 



Steve

----------


## darrylicshon



----------

cayuga red

----------


## Steve Sorensen

"Dark Shark" FX --



Steve

----------

Charles E., 

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Jesse Kinman

> "Dark Shark" FX --
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Beautiful!!!

----------


## GarY Nava

Just in case you missed it elsewhere......

Cheers Gary

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Ron McMillan, 

seankeegan

----------


## George R. Lane

My Yellowstone.

----------


## muleskinnermandos

Sometimes simple is beautiful. A Muleskinner Mandolin headstock.

----------

cayuga red

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas Powell's VX -- 



Steve

----------


## buckhorn

a few of my own designs..

----------


## Rick Jones

Shape borrowed from a 30s-era Epiphone Broadway.

----------

